# cahier des charges



## farbog

Hola,

¿Alguno de ustedes sabe a que se refiere "cahier des charges" en esta frase?

"Prèparer le cahier des charges et l'évaluation des coûts et du matériel de construction".

El texto se refieren a las funciones que realiza un Técnologo en dibujo (Techonologue en dessin). 

En el diccionario de WR encontré una definición pero esta relacionada con derecho. Ese trabajo esta relacionado con la construcción.

Muchas Gracias,

Farbog.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

Hay un hilo que te explica lo que es en el foro de inglés.
cahier des charges
Si buscas la traducción y no la encuentras no dudes en volver a preguntar aquí.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## malena es nombre de ...

o sea que seria algo asi como presupuesto en espanol,pero no estoy muy segura que en este texto se pueda traducir asi, a ver que pensais

Evidemment il peut lui imposer un *cahier des charges* sur la base des obligations de service public qu’elle doit accomplir


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola a todos ,
para : *cahier des charges*, encontre estas traducciones ;
*Pliego de condiciones generales* en Español

enlace : http://europa.eu.int/comm/translation/bulletins/puntoycoma/02/pyc024.htm

Saludos


----------



## farbog

Gracias Francisco, "pliego de condiciones generales" es coherente.


----------



## edwingill

]las condiciones del contrato


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Como traducirias lo que esta en rojo, merci

cahier des charges dans le cadre de la conception ou de la modification d'une automatisation : audit, étude de faisabilité, essais, simulation, pré-consultation, aide à la décision


----------



## chinco

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Como traducirias lo que esta en rojo, merci
> 
> cahier des charges dans le cadre de la conception ou de la modification d'une automatisation : audit, étude de faisabilité, essais, simulation, pré-consultation, aide à la décision




tareas o cosas por hacer


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Gracias, yo lo he traducido como estudio tecnico documentado
Valdria?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Al conjunto de exigencias detalladas que el cliente relaciona en los textos de los concursos y consultas, se le dice *"cuaderno de especificaciones técnicas".* 

saludos


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ok, aunque realmente este palabrejo (ya he mirado otras discusiones) tiene tela que cortar!!
Gracias de todos modos y las propuestas sugeridas, pues se acercan mucho.


----------



## FranParis

Victor, el *cuaderno de encargos* es generalmente acompañado de tu *cuaderno de especificaciones técnicas*...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

El cahier de charges, *José*, es un documento imprescindible en la mayoría de los concursos o solicitudes de obra de cierta importancia y, por lo tanto, es muy usual en el mundo de profesional.
En él, la propiedad o la ingeniería, relaciona las condiciones técnicas bajo las cuales deben ejecutarse los trabajos solicitados. En este enlace tienes una buena definición que espero te ayude. 

saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

FranParis said:


> Victor, el *cuaderno de encargos* es generalmente acompañado de tu *cuaderno de especificaciones técnicas*...


*Fran*:
Llevo unos cuantos años en el mundo profesional y nunca oí hablar de "un cuaderno de encargos" (espero que no sea una traducción de cahier de charges).
Por otro lado, "mi" *cuaderno de especificaciones técnicas* es el documento más importante que integra *todas* las consultas públicas o privadas. 

saludos


----------



## totor

Yo diría *pliego de condiciones*.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Hola, en referencia a este post, desearía indicar que pliego de condiciones en castellano quizás se utilice más en España con otros fines, por ejemplo, para contratos o instrucciones técnicas de instrumentos. Pero ciertamente también podría ser válido.

Creo que Cuaderno, o libro de especificaciones técnicas está simplemente perfecto.

Gracias a todos


----------



## adrimari

¿Alguien sabe como se traduce esta expresión?

Está en este contexto:

"_l´evaluation externe qui prendra en compte dans *son cahier des charges la mise en place* de telles démarches"_

"La evaluación externa que tomará en cuenta en ...........*la puesta en marcha* de tales procesos


----------



## Isis34

Hola:

*En el contexto de una adjudicación*, el "cahier des charges" corresponde al "pliego de condiciones" en castellano.


----------



## Mortadelo

gracias por la respuesta, no lo sabía


----------



## Tina.Irun

Puede que hables de esta revista:
"En 1947 se publicó “La revue du Cinéma”, revista fundada por André Bazin y Jacques Doniol-Valcroze y que en 1951 cambió su nombre para pasar a ser la famosa “Cahiers du cinéma” (*Cuadernos* de *cine*) de la que formaron parte unos jóvenes Françoise Truffaut, Eric Rohmer y Jean-Luc Godard."


----------



## chics

> "Prèparer le *cahier des charges* et l'évaluation des coûts et du matériel de construction".
> El texto se refieren a las funciones que realiza un _Técnologo en dibujo_ (Techonologue en dessin).


Hola. _Cahier de charges_ en realidad es una expresión que puede referirse a muchísimas cosas dependiendo del contexto. Podría ser un *estudio de cargas* (de trabajo) si se estuviera hablando de la organización de procesos (diagramas de Gantt, PERT, *disponibilidades* de personas y/o equipos, etc.). Puede ser un *cálculo de cargas* térmicas, o de tensiones, o de otro tipo; por ejemplo de las vigas, para saber cuáles y cuantas necesita, para poder consultar sus precios y estimar sus costes. Puede tratarse simplemente de las *especificaciones*.


----------



## _Light_blue

Hola buenas tardes:
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre mecánica autmovilística. En concreto el texto trata del nuevo modelo del Peugeot 308.

He estado buscando los contenidos sobre "cahier des charges" que aparecen en esta sección, pero ninguna de las soluciones se adecua a mi texto, o al menos eso pienso yo, pq no sé cómo traducirlo.

"La 308 hérite aussi d'un equipement princier. Au chapitre de la sécurité, le cahier des charges est bien rempli puisque la 308 dispose d'une batterie de béquilles électroniques."

Este es el párrafo en cuestión, y las palabras destacadas en rojo son las que no logro entender, a ver si alguien puede darme un par de equivalencias acertadas 

saludos y gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podría ser "el pliego de especificaciones",..


----------



## conem21

Buenos días.
- Hablando de un sistema de control de calidad,  " ...ce sistème permet d`effectuer des contrôles de qualité et de verifier la conformité des materiaux et des produits par rapport au cahier des charges  tout au long de la chaine de fabrication....." 
- Cómo traducir el "cahier des charges" ?
Gracias
Cordial saludo


----------



## consultative

Hola,
Parece referirse al 'cuaderno de especificaciones técnicas', 
On attend quand même les natifs.
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

> conem21;7632763]Buenos días.
> - Hablando de un sistema de control de calidad, " ...ce s*y*stème permet d'effectuer des contrôles de qualité et de vérifier la conformité des matériaux et des produits par rapport au cahier des charges tout au long de la chaîne de fabrication....."
> - Cómo traducir el "cahier des charges" ?


Hola:
También "pliego de especificaciones técnicas".


----------



## sacnils

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!

No sé muy bien como traducir esta frase al español:
*Tous nos produits répondent à un cahier des charges exigeant quant à la qualité des ingrédients et aux méthodes de fabrication utilisées.*
¿Podría poner algo así como: *Todos nuestros productos corresponden a unas exigencias estrictas en cuanto a la calidad de los ingredientes y los metodos de fabricación usados.* ?

Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> *Tous nos produits répondent à un cahier des charges exigeant quant à la qualité des ingrédients et aux méthodes de fabrication utilisées.*
> ¿Podría poner algo así como: *Todos nuestros productos corresponden a unas exigencias estrictas en cuanto a la calidad de los ingredientes y los metodos de fabricación usados.* ?


Hola:
Como habrás podido leer en los hilos anteriores, la traducción habitual es "pliego de condiciones".
Por lo tanto, podría decirse ": todos nuestros productos cumplen los requisitos de un pliego de condiciones exigente en cuanto a la calidad...


----------



## Nueva traductora

Que significaría "cahier des charges" en estex contexto?

"Nous reprenons la demande du cahier des charges (les dates sont indiquées à titre indicatif et seront à préciser dès la notification du marché) "


----------



## carolec

Durante muchos años dudé cada vez que tenía que interpretar "cahier des charges" en español, pues ninguna solución parecía ajustarse al sentido de término, tan específico del francés. Se trata de un documento que describe con rigurosidad,  atendiendo a unas normas dictadas por una agencia francesa de normas, las especificaciones técnicas de un producto dado, dadas por el cliente, para que el proveedor proponga soluciones de diseño y un presupuesto tentativo. No fue sino basta que trabajé en la industrie petrolera que entendí que se trataba de justamente eso: de las "especificaciones técnicas", o "specs" en inglés. De manera que me parece que esa podría ser una traducción plausible, "especificaciones técnicas", sin necesidad de precisar si es un cuaderno o pliego. En el contexto en que lo he utilizado acá, esa precisión no añade mucho, más bien al contrario, confunde al destinatario.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Carolec:

Quizás tu respuesta sea válida en tu país, pero no sabemos cuál es, se te olvidó precisarlo en tu perfil. Pero en España se llama "Pliego de condiciones". No es cuestión de adaptación del francés a español, es que se dice así.

Gévy


----------



## JoanaMC

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Hola.
Estoy traduciendo un proyecto de cooperación, y una de las actividades es "Les comités rédigent un cahier des charges sur la situation du Droit à la Santé".

En este caso no es aplicable los de "pliego de condiciones", así que lo he traducido de esta forma: "Los comités redactan un informe detallado sobre la situación del Derecho a la Salud"

¿Es correcto o hay alguna traducción mejor?

gracias!!


----------



## jprr

Hola:


JoanaMC said:


> "Les comités rédigent un cahier des charges sur la situation du Droit à la Santé".


Suena rara la frase ¿Es francófono el autor? (¿de dónde?) o ¿ya es una traducción aproximada?

Si realmente se trata de _"un cahier des charges"_ no puede ser meramente "un informe", de alguna manera* enuncia normas/condiciones para que se cumplan.*


----------



## JoanaMC

He copiado la frase tal cual está en el documento. Es un proyecto de una ONG de Bélgica. Pero otras veces he leído algo similar (aunque no he tenido que traducirlo) de ONG francesas. Por mi experiencia es una expresión que a menudo se utliza en el mundo de la cooperación internacional para el desarrollo.
Normalmente se refieren a que previamente se ha hecho un estudio y luego se redactan las conclusiones en un "cahier des charges"


----------



## Bientôt

En el mundo editorial, literario o cultural, podemos decir OBLIGACIONES CONTRACTUALES


----------

